# Heavy iron rolling in



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 22, 2021)

It's been a while since I've posted anything. Frankly been to busy to, moved and been working hard to get everything built up and in it's place.

Well, it's been a lot of work in a short timeframe. Poured the floor, got the walls insulated and drywalled, finally rolled everything in, in about a month. Got a couple more things to move in, but 41000 lbs of iron moved in is good enough for this weekend haha!
Big Cincinnati is 20000lbs, little cincinnati lathe is 10000, and the universal mill is 11000. 
Concrete is 5" thick. 32mpa with fiber and rebar

Those machinery skates are the cats ass


----------



## Martin W (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks great! Keep the pictures coming. What are you doing for electrical? 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## brino (Nov 22, 2021)

Wow! You're not kidding about "heavy iron".......

That shop space looks great.



Martin W said:


> What are you doing for electrical?



....and heat?

-brino


----------



## sdelivery (Nov 22, 2021)

Is the Saber a vickers/Siemens  control?


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 22, 2021)

Martin W said:


> Looks great! Keep the pictures coming. What are you doing for electrical?
> Cheers
> Martin


We are planning to hook up to the 3ph lines that run probably 100' away from the shop. 200-400a of 600v would be good.
We will wire the shop end~ 


brino said:


> Wow! You're not kidding about "heavy iron".......
> 
> That shop space looks great.
> 
> ...


Heat is currently running off a diesel gun furnace~


sdelivery said:


> Is the Saber a vickers/Siemens  control?


Precisely! Both the controls are the A2100. Vickers/Siemens. Very good controller, I've run a few and it is my favorite

Thanks guys! I will definitely keep more pictures coming as it progresses


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 22, 2021)

Just some more pics of the shop going up. Prepping the ground is the most important for a slab that holds heavy stuff. So we dug out the roots and placed good material for under the slab, ran it over with a 1000lb compactor for quite some time.
Pictures will probably upload all scrambled, but that's ok 







That excavator is also how we move those machines around~


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 27, 2021)

Hey guys! Weekend is here!
And this means,..  you guessed it. More work! 

Got more stuff moved, lighter stuff. Summit lathe is 6000lbs and that cute arboga radial drill is 2500lbs~
That Clark is also lifting 2000lbs more then capacity  



Got quite a few of the cabinets, table and tool box in... (Dumped the toolbox on its face, fun stuff)


----------



## brino (Nov 27, 2021)

All your machines look so rust free!
How do you maintain that?

You are West of the Rockies, right? I expect your climate to be very humid.
Especially right now with no real doors on the new shop.

-brino


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 27, 2021)

Haha thank you!
I am indeed west to the Rockies~ pretty close to them. I am in the monashee mountain range.

Rust is a big problem. Right now they are a little rustier then I like! 
I use grease or heavy oil on anything I can't have rust on. Grease is really hard to get off tho.
Ideally you just can't leave them anywhere the temperature fluctuates. Or the water in the air condenses on the cold steel.

If there is rust, I am diligent with a stone on precision surfaces, scotchbrite and sandpaper on non precise surfaces


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## aliva (Nov 28, 2021)

I've had good luck with LPS3 rust preventative. It can be purchased in many formats from 10oz spray cans to 5 gallon pails.
I don't work in my shop comes this time of the year, too cold, I spray all machine surfaces with LPS3  then cover with saran wrap or equal.


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 28, 2021)

aliva said:


> I've had good luck with LPS3 rust preventative. It can be purchased in many formats from 10oz spray cans to 5 gallon pails.
> I don't work in my shop comes this time of the year, too cold, I spray all machine surfaces with LPS3  then cover with saran wrap or equal.


I've used those in spray cans. Works ok. But I don't like how expensive it is for doing a number of machines. Super easy to use tho! 

Oddly enough I find diesel fuel also works well, I dunk my stones in it to so they don't clog up with all the oil/grease


----------



## tjb (Nov 29, 2021)

Humidity, and therefore rust, is an issue here in Georgia, as well.  I have used a lanolin product called Fluid Film successfully for quite some time, but for an operation your size, spray cans would clearly be cost-prohibitive.  I seem to recall some threads and google-search hits that gave information on homemade lanolin recipes that are far more cost efficient.  Lanolin is evidently a time-tested method addressing rust prevention.  It has worked great on my machines.

Regards


----------



## tjb (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh, and P.S.:  Nice shop!!!


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 29, 2021)

tjb said:


> Oh, and P.S.:  Nice shop!!!


Thank you! Just kinda flying by the seat of our pants haha. 
But it keeps the machines dry and warm so I'm happy. 

Got the front wall on yesterday, is it pretty? No. It's all used materials we had laying around. But it will be fine for the winter... Plus I can lock it now


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Nov 29, 2021)

Took the day off of work and just finished some stuff around the shop. Got the servo, fan and wire track back on and in place.
Kinda hard to get any sense of scale so here is me holding the Z servo 




Slightly hefty getting it up there.

I might not do little updates like this,.. because there would be allot of them lol


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Dec 26, 2021)

Rolled the last heavy thing in the shop today. The frost was getting at it so we brought it in.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Nearly dropped the thing to, only thing that saved it from going over was that chain. (We put the straps on after we re-picked it) I believe it weighs around 6500lbs even tho it's on wheels you can barely move it with two guys on 5' bars. Machinery doesn't have any issues tho


----------



## aliva (Dec 27, 2021)

So that's where you keep your inserts


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Dec 27, 2021)

aliva said:


> So that's where you keep your inserts


Shhhhhh 
They must never know~


----------



## stuarth44 (Dec 30, 2021)

good 


Zyox Jägergeist said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything. Frankly been to busy to, moved and been working hard to get everything built up and in it's place.
> 
> Well, it's been a lot of work in a short timeframe. Poured the floor, got the walls insulated and drywalled, finally rolled everything in, in about a month. Got a couple more things to move in, but 41000 lbs of iron moved in is good enough for this weekend haha!
> Big Cincinnati is 20000lbs, little cincinnati lathe is 10000, and the universal mill is 11000.
> ...


good fer you
when I was boatbuilding I lifted an 18-tonne yacht on a single bottle jack, the floor was only 4 inch with re bar, no cracks so your floor will take anything


----------



## Zyox Jägergeist (Dec 30, 2021)

stuarth44 said:


> good
> 
> good fer you
> when I was boatbuilding I lifted an 18-tonne yacht on a single bottle jack, the floor was only 4 inch with re bar, no cracks so your floor will take anything


Oh good stuff to hear! 
Haven't noticed any cracks as of yet, the slab definitely is shrinking as I noticed it pull away from the concrete wall about 1/16, but it all seems strong, especially considering how much weight is on it.


----------



## stuarth44 (Dec 30, 2021)

Zyox Jägergeist said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything. Frankly been to busy to, moved and been working hard to get everything built up and in it's place.
> 
> Well, it's been a lot of work in a short timeframe. Poured the floor, got the walls insulated and drywalled, finally rolled everything in, in about a month. Got a couple more things to move in, but 41000 lbs of iron moved in is good enough for this weekend haha!
> Big Cincinnati is 20000lbs, little cincinnati lathe is 10000, and the universal mill is 11000.
> ...


guess shrink is the norm in cooler climates, more so than here where the slab would get very warm in sun or war, in 38c days, it needs to be able to move, if it cannot it could cause cracking eh


----------

